# Project Log: BlacknGoldnRed TJ07



## ConstDinoC7 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Hey guys.. It's so nice to be back at TPU! 
I hope everyone is doing all right 

So am back with another project and i hope it get's done this time. *​


 

 

 

 

 

 



Case: Silverstone TJ07-B Black (No Window)

Power Supply: Corsair AX 860i 860W Fully Modular

Motherboard: ASUS Maximus VI Formula (LGA-1150 Socket)

Processor: Intel Core i7 4770K 3.5 GHz (LGA-1150 Socket)

Memory: Corsair Dominator Platinum (4X4GB) 16GB 2400 MHz

Graphics Card(s): eVGA GTX 770 2GB DDR5 (SLI Configuration)

Storage: Samsung 840 250GB SSD

Sound Card: Creative Sound Blaster Z (PCI-E)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ive decided to go with a full custom watercooling setup.

*Components:* 

Radiator(s): Koolance HXCU1320V Quad 120MM,Koolance HXCU720V Dual 120MM

Reservoir: Alphacool Repack Dual Laing D5 Dual 5.25" Bay Reservoir

Pump(s): Swiftech MCP655-B Dual Pump(s)

Waterblock(s): Alphacool NexXxos XP3 Light CPU Waterblock, XSPC Razor GTX 770 GPU Waterblock (Backplates included)

Fan(s): 2X Corsair AF120 SP High Performance, 6X Corsair SP120 SP High Performance

Fitting(s): 14X Monsoon Free Center Compression Fittings (3/8 ID, 5/8 OD) (Gold)

	   6X Monsoon Light Port 90" Rotary Angle Adapter (3/8 ID, 5/8 OD) (Matte Black)

                   XSPC Razor SLI High Flow Bridge (3 Slot)

Tubing: PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT (3/8 ID, 5/8 OD) Bloodshed Red[/CENTER]

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Still waiting for the PSU plate in order to send all the parts for Powder coating. MATTE BLACK all the way 

Here are some pictures of all the goodies 






























​
As you can see from the pictures some parts are missing such as the sound card and obviously the case  

Sound card is in the mail already.
Couldn't bothered to take a picture of the case as many of you know how a TJ07 looks. lol 

Also am thinking of installing a roof dual 120MM radiator by Swiftech but when the case gets all together ill see if it doesn't get in the way.

Updates and pics coming soon. Stay tuned.

Thanks!


----------



## HammerON (Sep 12, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## micropage7 (Sep 12, 2013)

looks pretty nice start
and you put nice hardware too


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Sep 12, 2013)

micropage7 said:


> looks pretty nice start
> and you put nice hardware too



Cheers mate!


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 12, 2013)

subbed


----------



## d1nky (Sep 12, 2013)

subbed, and another TJ07 mod project


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 12, 2013)

sub


----------



## adulaamin (Sep 12, 2013)

subbed!


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Oct 23, 2013)

Well... Am back with an update.. Sorry it's been so long guys 

As you can see the mixed up the colors.. I asked for black they did white 

Well am only joking 

Well i decided that interior white might be a bit different than the bunch TJ07's although it has been seen in the past but not as much as the black.










































Assemble pics coming tomorrow.

​


----------



## ConstDinoC7 (Oct 24, 2013)

More updates..

Assembly is finished. Came out pretty good 

Tonight ill test the system outside the case first and of course i will update you guys with pictures


----------

